# Cranberry slaw



## luckytrim (Mar 13, 2011)

Very Simple !
Just add a few tablespoons of prepared horseradish to your favorite slaw dressing, (or use my "Horsey Slaw" recipe, below)  and add a cup or so of dried cranberries to the vegetables !









Horsey Cole Slaw

2 c mayonnaise
1/3 c sugar
4 Tbl white vinegar
4 Tbl prepared horseradish
1/2 tsp celery seed


Makes about 2 1/2 cups.
Use 1 cup of dressing for each 8 ounces of shredded cabbage, about
1/2 a small head or 2 cups.


----------



## 4meandthem (Mar 14, 2011)

I made your Horsey slaw yesterday and it was great!


----------



## luckytrim (Mar 14, 2011)

4meandthem said:


> I made your Horsey slaw yesterday and it was great!




Happy you liked it !




I use almost twice the listed amount of horseradish, but then, I love horseradish enough to use it as toothpaste (if it did the job, of course !)


----------

